# Looking for ccemtp class Michigan area



## pilotmedic (Aug 23, 2012)

Why are these so hard to find? I am looking to do the international flight medic thing and need this class. I was hoping to find one here in Michigan or northern Indiana.

If any one knows of a 2 week course coming up please let me know .

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Scott33 (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you anywhere near Kellogg Community College in Battle Creek?


----------



## MrJones (Aug 23, 2012)

Contact Larry Wagner at Kellogg Community College (Battle Creek, MI (269)965-3931 x2396 or wagnerl@kellogg.edu). They have 2 courses scheduled. The first runs August 30-December 6, 2012 and the second runs September 10-December 10, 2012.


And if those won't work, here's a link to a list of the schools licensed to conduct CCEMTP training


----------



## Achilles (Aug 23, 2012)

where in northern MI are you?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 23, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> Contact Larry Wagner at Kellogg Community College (Battle Creek, MI (269)965-3931 x2396 or wagnerl@kellogg.edu). They have 2 courses scheduled. The first runs August 30-December 6, 2012 and the second runs September 10-December 10, 2012.
> 
> 
> And if those won't work, here's a link to a list of the schools licensed to conduct CCEMTP training



Awesome. Any one know the Pre reqs for a CCT program?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 23, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Awesome. Any one know the Pre reqs for a CCT program?


From what I understand they _recommended _one year of paramedic experience.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 23, 2012)

MMiz said:


> From what I understand they _recommended _one year of paramedic experience.



Gotcha. Where I am working now, regular medics do CCT calls. I would be more comfortable having a little more training when dealing with vents and multiple drips.


----------



## pilotmedic (Aug 24, 2012)

Im in the Petoskey area


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Aug 24, 2012)

It sucks but you may have to take two weeks off and just suck it up and take a drive.

I took my CCEMT-P in February and drove from the snowy white north, 1,000 miles south to Fort Worth and did it at CareFlite.  I loved the course and the challenge it provided me professionally.  The other nice thing is that you get to do some nice out-of-state networking.  It also was nice to get out of 2 weeks of Minnesota winter...  I exchanged my Mukluk boots for Cowboy boots.

Staying home is boring and overrated.


----------



## JakeEMTP (Aug 24, 2012)

All you need to do is look at the website for the CCEMTP course.

http://ehs.umbc.edu/CE/CCEMT-P/

It provides the next course dates.

http://ehs.umbc.edu/CE/CCEMT-P/upcoming.html

One year is recommended but it is a very simple overview of a few basic critical care concepts so even the new grads in some schools are not having any problem with it. You are not going to see most of what is taught in the class like an IABP or vent while working in the field and it is sometimes best to take it while the pharmacology and some of the A&P you learned in school is still fresh in your memory.


----------



## pilotmedic (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks all looks like I will have to take 2 weeks and make a journey. Does this qualify as a vacation......um I bet not lol.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## JakeEMTP (Aug 24, 2012)

pilotmedic said:


> Thanks all looks like I will have to take 2 weeks and make a journey. Does this qualify as a vacation......um I bet not lol.
> 
> Cheers
> Mike



It would be to your advantage for tax purposes to consider it as a work related or cert expense.  

The course is easy so except for the time in class, the rest will be yours to do whatever.


----------

